# Anyone wanna guess what the hell this belongs to?



## redfish0102 (May 25, 2011)

Somethin the **** dragged up outta bayou texar... and i know that all the oysters make it just that much harder to know what it is =P 
The first photo is the side, the second is the top, and the third is the bottom
This skull is about the size of a football O.O


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

A Catfish head:001_huh:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been looking everywhere for that!! Where did I leave it??


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like a sail cat to me.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

not sure what it is NOW....but at one time I believe it was a catfish


----------



## redfish0102 (May 25, 2011)

if it's a catfish then that is the BIGGEST friggin catfish i have ever seen... it's about the size of a football


----------



## Per-Diem (Mar 24, 2010)

A skull of somekind, missing the lower jaw...


----------



## Per-Diem (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe it's a Pterodactyl skull from the dinosaur age...LOL


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What ever it is, its a dang cool piece.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Gator fossil.
What did I win?


----------



## redfish0102 (May 25, 2011)

Razzorduck said:


> Gator fossil.
> What did I win?


you won a laugh lol


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The first thing I thought was a partial REALLY old turtle skull...........


----------



## redfish0102 (May 25, 2011)

I cleaned it up a bit more...


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jimmy Hoffa???????????


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Oyster Condominium???


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

small gator?


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

its a unicorn!!!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe a skull from a 100 pound pig carcus from the late 90's? Just a guess.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Boatjob1 said:


> The first thing I thought was a partial REALLY old turtle skull...........


Does anybody see it or is it just me?


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

Tailbone


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.cardcow.com/21382/legend-crucifix-fish-religious/
I was trying to see it as the bone section of the catfish some call the Crucifix Fish but after looking on google... not so sure now.

Brent


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

looks like one nice size cat to me..... catfish that is...


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

sturgoen skull maybe


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

A cayota skull


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

+1 Sturgeon


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

redfish0102 said:


> if it's a catfish then that is the BIGGEST friggin catfish i have ever seen... it's about the size of a football


*I saw some dead catfish at my boat launch that made footballs look small compared to their heads.*


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't see any eye sockets. I'm not so sure it's a skull.


----------



## redfish0102 (May 25, 2011)

Seachaser 186 said:


> I didn't see any eye sockets. I'm not so sure it's a skull.


seems like some fish skulls don't have eye sockets persay... just dents


----------



## redfish0102 (May 25, 2011)

Ok guys I found this... they think it's a black drum but the eye orbitals seem too big in my opinion...

http://www.stripersonline.com/forum/thread/498625/what-kind-of-skull


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Considering the size of black drum I've seen in that bayou, I'd say that's a pretty good bet. Find any crush plates to go with it?

Here's what the crushers look like. Blue crabs beware!








(Image from: http://www.texasbeyondhistory.net/coast/nature/images/bone.html)

Cool find!
Alex


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Found one just like it a couple of years ago and posted it on here. I think the conclusion was that it was a cobia skull. I'll try to find the photos I took.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

The upper jaw area kinda looks like a boar.?.?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Send a pic in a PM to Corypheana, she'll know.
I'm guessing Black Drum.


----------



## redfish0102 (May 25, 2011)

i'm thinkin black drum... cause i have a cobia skull and it looks nothing like this one. and no i did not find any crushing plates that went with it


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Can you photo the roof of the mouth?*

Looks like a big Black Drum to me but it could be a Redfish too.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Jimmy Hoffa??????????


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Was a turtle already ruled out?


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

Samsquantch.


----------



## cag17 (Jul 26, 2011)

sleestak?


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I was bored at work and I think I found it.... Manta ray


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I've heard Clay will spear just about anything....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha ha swhiting!


----------

